# Two Check Valve?



## rcgreenlawn (Oct 7, 2018)

My 21 year old check valve (2" heavy duty brass) is not doing it's job but it's buried somewhere and don't remember where.
Is it ok to install and additional check valve, above ground, vertical position as a fix for the above?

Mi sprinkler systems is only 16 spray heads, well depth 17 feet , 2 inch pvc, 4 90 degree elbows, 1-1/2 electric pump. 
thanks


----------

